# So far so good



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

the Albino Cory and the Pleco I found while getting minnows are doing great. I have pics of them and I will uplaod later.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Albino Cory








Pleco (IDK what kind though)








Sorry about the poor quaility pix


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks like a common or bn pleco. 

So these are wild caught fish? Where are you at?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Florida I caught them while me and my gf were catching minnows


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet, I figured fish like that (catfish) were only found in foriegn countrys. lol


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i also have got a few Tetras but they eaten by Sushi my Auratus


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Dang, hope they do okay.

I was down in florida and I only saw a few gars, plecos, and tilapia. The plecos were HUGE! I mean like 2 foot or something...

Never thought there were corys there or anything...


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Nor did I but those where the only ones we caught in 2 hours


----------

